# Change my forum Name (login)?



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

Is it possible to Change my forum Name (login)?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

Shoot me a PM with what you'd like it changed to and I'll take care of it for ya.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks.  Sent you a PM.


----------

